# [Latvian NR] Boriss Benzerruki Pyraminx 2.47 single 5.45 average



## D-Faze (Nov 27, 2013)

Done at Nelidovo Open 2013.


----------



## Username (Nov 27, 2013)

Boriss is such a cool guy!  Congrats to him!


----------

